# Alternate Tunings - A really good website



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

WA's Encyclopedia of Alternate Guitar Tunings


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I get an "Insecure Connection" warning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2018)

I highlighted the link, right click, 'search google'.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

My theory is legendary minuscule so I never played with any since I would have had to try to figure out what was actually going on. However loving Pink Floyd Animals as I do I finally tried Dogs tuning which is simply tuned down one step to D G C F A D.

Lots of fun, though I still do not know what I am doing half the time it sounds good


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I get an "Insecure Connection" warning.


For some reason GC is automatically making all hyperlinks into https links, when they aren't. @GCAdmin1


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> For some reason GC is automatically making all hyperlinks into https links, when they aren't. @GCAdmin1


Got it. Thanks!


----------

